# Something different-Need some help to I.D.



## Satellite Rob (May 13, 2009)

It was collected from the California Baja boarder.It came from a scrub desert 
area with reparian sections.It about 8" long and it's body is heavily built.The 
color is alot lighter than the pictures show.It's a silvery transparent pale 
yellow pede.You can see the outlines of some of the internal organs when 
you look at it.I'm going to post some pictures.But just remember the pictures 
look alot darker then it is.It amost looks like some some kind of cave pede. 
because of lack of pigment.I was unaware of any scolopendra in the area it 
was collected. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Canth (May 13, 2009)

I'm going to go with Scolopendra heros


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 13, 2009)

I'd say what the people here say.
So, S.polymorpha


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 13, 2009)

Here are some pictures taken without a flash.The colors are much closer to 
the real thing.It's much lighter than the pictures show and it doesn't show the 
transparency.

Satellite Rob


----------



## cacoseraph (May 13, 2009)

is 8" counting the legs and antenna or just the body?


i have a polymorpha that is about as clear as that and have seen more with that coloration


how far west were you?  if you were within 200-300 miles of the Pacific that would be pretty far outside of the range that heros is known for


excellent excellent pede, btw


if no one chimes in with any solid info i can go get my Shelley book and tell you what diagnostics you need to look at to get it to species


----------



## Galapoheros (May 13, 2009)

I remembered that other thread immediately too Rick.  It could be heros.  However, one thing that catches my attention from looking at these two is the size and shape of the head.  The head is smaller and it looks like it's shaped a little different than other heros I've seen, of course that might not mean anything, could be a locality characteristic I guess or even an individual thing, but it is a characteristic that is out of the ordinary to me for a heros.  You can't rule out it being a poly like caco said.  I'd send a pic of it to Shelly to see what he says about it too.  I've done that but he will prob ask you to send it to him dead in a jar, lol I couldn't do that though, maybe after it dies without a lot of help from me.  But, at least he might let you know what he thinks about it.


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 13, 2009)

Hi Cacoseraph, 
It was collected less than 20 miles from the coast and you could throw a 
rock into Baja.With antenna and legs it's a hair more than 8".The plastic cup 
in the container is 2-3/8 of an inch.I've never seen a Polymorpha over 6".It's 
has to be a Heros color morph of some type.It's way to big to be a 
Polymorpha.Plus it much fatter than any Poly.The location were it was found 
I didn't think there were any Scolopendra there.Thanks for posting and feel 
free to post again. 

Satellite Rob 



```

```


----------



## beetleman (May 13, 2009)

:drool: ooh awesome pede! yeah looks like heros also,hmm rob........you know i can id it alot better if it was at my house it should be here with me,with my many many pedes again very nice pede.


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 13, 2009)

Hi Pete, 
I got your message and I'll call you tomarrow.It is a great pede.I agree with 
you. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## cacoseraph (May 13, 2009)

heros is not known from CA and is CERTAINLY not known 20 miles from the pacific

that doesn't rule it out, but it makes it much more unlikely

polymorpha get way bigger than most ppl think.  also, generally we just measure the body length... which would not count the legs and antenna. would that put your dude at more like 5-6"BL?  i've had and held multiple polymorpha that are 5"BL




here is my similar colored polymorpha





zoom --> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/centipede/freak/S_poly_nuprin_b.jpg


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Cacoseraph, 
It's far to big and fat to be a Polymarpha.It's at least 8".The body alone 
without it's legs is as wide as as a Sharpie magic marker or about 12mm.I
know it's a Heros.It's alot wider than most Heros and it's was collected about 
10 days ago.After a couple of month of go living and eating.It will get alot 
fatter.The only thing that makes me question if it a Heros.At the location 
were it was found.Theres not supposed to be Heros for at least a couple of  
hundred miles.But now it seems thats not true.Well cacoseraph it's been a 
pleasure posting you.Have a great day and post again any time. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## peterbourbon (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

i personally don't think it's _S. heros_, but that doesn't mean anything.
Detail pics much appreciated. 

EDIT: Ok, now i see you wrote "I know it's a Heros." (besides location that makes you doubt)
Maybe it's heros, but have you already checked the following taxonomical features?

1) second and third telopodite of second maxillipeds
2) number of total antenna segments
3) number of sparsely hirsute antenna segments
4) prefemoral process

To be "sure" you should have checked them, because obviously it's not a standard colorform (IF it's S. heros).
What makes me doubt is the shape of headplate and number of antenna segments, but it's not easy to find out from the pictures above.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Galapoheros (May 14, 2009)

As I said, this may not mean anything but it's interesting for me to compare the head area of these two, here's a Sc. heros.  It's hard to count but it looks like my heros pedes have 5+ antenomers(sp?) than that one ..but they break off, so just something to consider.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 14, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> heros is not known from CA and is CERTAINLY not known 20 miles from the pacific
> 
> that doesn't rule it out, but it makes it much more unlikely
> 
> ...



I agree. It seems more logical that its a very light color varient of S. Polymorpha. Ive had a polymorpha almost the same same as that one. Around 6.5" w/o Antennae and very fat. S. Heros seem to stay skinny for me:?  Im not saying its for sure either one of those, Id just have to go ith S. Poly. A very cool pede none the less. :clap:


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 14, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> The body alone
> without it's legs is as wide as as a Sharpie magic marker or about 12mm.
> I
> know it's a Heros.


12mm is well within the range of S. polymorpha and as mentioned the location and coloration don't match the species you'd like it to be.


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Mine has 1 more pair of legs then the polymorpha in the picture above.Unless I counted 
wrong.But I counted it 5 times and it was always the same.I also enlarged 
it to 200% to make it easier to count.It's 20.5 cm long without antenna's and 
12 mm wide without legs.

Satellite Rob


----------



## peterbourbon (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

I count 21 segments, not more. Nothing special.
You should try better whiskey.  

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Hi 
I must be drinking or something.Because I count 21 segments on mine and 20 
segments on the polymorpha.Now i've counted it 10 times. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## peterbourbon (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

then count again. I don't know there is a centipede with 20 segments.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Count the one in the picture given by cacoseraph on page 1 of this thread. 
I keep counting it and it has 1 less segment.Plus theres isn't a polymorpha alive 
thats over 20 cm.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 14, 2009)

Hi Rob, I think I see the one you're missing on caco's small pede, there's a very short one that's easy to miss on his, it's the second segment.  It's very short and easy to miss.


----------



## peterbourbon (May 14, 2009)

Rob,

have you checked the taxonomical elements i provided in my earlier posting?
Then we would know much more.

Take a look at Stevens wonderful homepage (www.scolopendra.be) to get familiar with the taxonomical elements of a centipede. Then you could maybe provide some detail pics and we don't have to speculate on wrong segment-counts or sizes.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2009)

also, remember that any physical traits can be changed if a centipede is damaged and regenerates. i would guess that antennomeres, especially the ones on the distal (far) end of the antenna would be lost and regrown the most. centipedes tend to lead and explore with their antenna and so i would expect they get damaged, lost, and regrown the most


one neat example of regenerating gone wrong is a centipede i used to have that grew an extra foot on one leg every time he molted. i have a pic with four feet on one leg


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Galapoheros, 
I trying to do this looking at a picture is my bigest problem.I've tried counting 
segments.then I tried counting legs and I keep coming up with the same 
number.But still a polymorpha over 20 cm.It's impossible.I don't keep any 
Polymorpha.Because I prefer larger the larger pedes.I've never seen a Polymorpha over 16 cm.But this one is over 20 cm. long without antennas and it's 12 mm. wide without it's legs.I you look at the first set of pictures I posted.You will see a half buried 
plastic water cup.That cup is 63mm wide and 30 mm high.If you use that to 
help to compare the size of the pede in question.You will see it dwarf any 
Polymorpha.

Satellite Rob


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2009)

12mm is not too wide for a polymorpha

is 20cm counting the head, body segments, and last legs or just the body segments and head?





really, all discussion of length and location is moot compared to the taxonomic characteristics Mr Bourbon so kindly detailed


----------



## cacoseraph (May 14, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Cacoseraph,
> With antenna and legs it's a hair more than 8".


if the 20cm is with legs as you indicated then there are plenty of polymorpha that big that i have owned and caught myself. i just saw one yesterday that was almost that big and didn't even think about catching it for being a giant size


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Hi 
I don't know what Polymorpha you have or seen.I have never seen them. 
6" is about the bigest i've seen or herd of.If you have a bigger one I would 
sure like to see it.Put something next to it to compare the size with.I have about 40 pedes.But I don't have any Polymorpha.Because I don't care for 
the smaller species.But if you have a big one?I would really like to see a 
picture.Thanks for the post. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## peterbourbon (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

judging on what you have seen or not seen is like me telling people there is no such "Thailand" cause i haven't been there before. I personally only trust on identification keys, because there are so many centipedes you would ID wrong if you only judged by color and size.

I don't know for sure what it is, cause it's impossible to say with the provided pics, but regarding "location": I have seen centipedes that were not officially distributed in collecting areas, so i assume the distribution of centipedes varies over time.

If you want to call your centipede "Scolopendra heros satelliterobensis" then go for it, but don't ask for identification and regret any advice given by people to help you identificate the centipede in a proper way.

Nevertheless it's a beautiful centipede - and a species name won't change the colors.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Turgut, 
In the early to mid 1990's I worked at the largest importer of reptiles and 
arachnids in the U.S.We will call them Stric Rept for short.Thay didn't bring in
bugs by the 10's and 20's thay got them by the 1000's.I was there a couple 
of weeks ago and unpacking 600 T.Blondi.Plus 600 A. Metallica.I still go there 
a couple of times a month.To pick out T's and pedes for some dealer friends. 
of mine.Hi Brandon,Todd,Joe and Pete.On a bad trip thay I see 5000 T's,pedes and 
scorps.On a good trip you can double it.
So I see more bugs in one trip than most people see in a life time.So 
over the last 17 plus years I can't tell you how many thoussands or mybe 
hundreds of thousands of T's,pedes and scorps i've seen.I still very friendly 
with the owners and there always glade to see me.I seen just about every 
kind T,pede and scorp that was ever collected.I'm not just talken the U.S.I'm 
talken all around the world.If it was exported to the U.S. i've probably seen 
it.I must say it only been the last 5 or 10 years that pede have become 
popular in the hobby.Your right I never been to Thailand.But I still have a 
couple of different species of pedes from there.Turgut thanks for posting and 
have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## peterbourbon (May 14, 2009)

Hi,

i believe you have seen a lot of inverts, but i don't know what it has to do with IDing a centipede in a proper way with the right literature.

To me importing and unpacking plenty of centipedes is a nice and funny part of the hobby and i compliment you for making those experiences, but it does not imply you identified each species right in past.

There are a lot of people in the hobby who don't care about species-names and just keep their animals to look at the beautiful colors. And even those people may have rooms full of inverts - and still i don't see a connection between taxonomy and being an importer (since a lot of importers are not able to identify centipedes without pictures of already identified resembling species).

These issues have much to do with business and market, but not with taxonomy. Else i must imply a lot of myriapodologists have less experience in identification, because they don't have the chance to unpack 2000 pedes each week. I guess we agree that this is pointless.

Nevertheless i find it strange you have been in the hobby that early and have seen so many centipedes, gained so much experience and still are convinced with your 20 segment-count. 

If you knew pedes that well you haven't asked for this one, right?

That underlines my theory there is no mandatory connection between being in the wholesale pet trade and knowing the pets you keep.

If you provide detail macro-pictures in this thread instead of telling people your importer/exporter-experiences (we want to identify a centipede, not make a job interview) we could prove or disprove your theory if it's a S. polymorpha or not - it's that easy. We have enough people that are familiar with centipede taxonomy in this forum and even hobbykeepers/traders who wrote books and have described new species.

Nevertheless you can take a look at the link Rick posted earlier in this thread - i suppose it's the same species, but with slightly different coloration.

Enough said - i guess you will find out for yourself. And don't forget to tell us what it really is. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 14, 2009)

Hi Turgut, 
I never said I could I identify a pede.Thats why I asked for help.But I do 
know it's not a Polymorpha.Just by seeing so many over the years.I wish you could see it and you would probably agree.Do you know the importer i'm 
talking about.I've been trying to take some detailed pictures.But i'm having 
a problem.I have a Nikon D60 camera and it has a 3 different macro settings 
and I still can't get a clear close up picture.Cameras and taking pictures are not my 
strong point.I was able to find Shelly's email address and was going to send 
him some pictures to see if he could help.But i'll probably have to wait to it 
dies and then send it to him to know 100%.I did go to the website that Rick 
posted and spent some time there today.I plan to go back tonight and try to work 
this out.I still waiting for someone to post a picture of a Polymorpha more 
than 6-1/2 inchs.By the way i'm much better with T's.Turgut it's always a 
pleasure posting you.Have a great day and thanks for the help.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (May 14, 2009)

The D60?  ..I think that's supposed to be a great macro camera:? .  I've heard the D40 is as well.  Yeah maybe you haven't found the right setting yet, I'd keep messing with the settings.  When you're in the macro setting, I think you're supposed to see a little tulip looking flower icon on the screen.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 14, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Turgut,
> I never said I could I identify a pede.Thats why I asked for help.


 Can you put it on a ruler in a photo so we can get an idea of the real size of your polymorpha?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 14, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> The D60?  ..I think that's supposed to be a great macro camera:? .  I've heard the D40 is as well.  Yeah maybe you haven't found the right setting yet, I'd keep messing with the settings.  When you're in the macro setting, I think you're supposed to see a little tulip looking flower icon on the screen.


He probably has the kit lens, he'd need a dedicated macro lens to get the kind of shots he wants.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 14, 2009)

I just read a little about the camera, it does have close up mode.  But even if it's a lens thing, it's 10.2 MP and a clear pic can be blown waaay up and then crop out the areas of interest.  Keep playing around with it Rob, those things are capable of doing so much, it can be overwhelming at first.


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 15, 2009)

Hi guys, 
My Nikon D60 came with 2 lenses.The close up lens is a AF-NIKKOR 18-55mm 
1:3.5-5.6G and the second lens is for distance.My problem is only with close 
up pictures.Like I said before.Taking pictures is not strong point.Any help 
would be great.I was thinking about taking some classes at the local high 
school.But I never seem to find the time.Thank you 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (May 15, 2009)

Take your time going through the manual.  I like to do that kind of thing in bed before I fall asleep, put the camera on a table next to you so you can look at stuff on your camera you read about.  I don't mean to sound so simple but, I swear a lot of people don't know how to get organized about learning these kinds of things.  See if you can find "macro" in your manual.  And/or turn the settings dial on your camera and see what it says on your screen at each setting, lol start pushing some buttons and see what happens haha, that's a bad way but sometimes it works for me.  Best to take you time and look in your manual.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 15, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi Turgut,
> In the early to mid 1990's I worked at the largest importer of reptiles and
> arachnids in the U.S.We will call them Stric Rept for short.Thay didn't bring in
> bugs by the 10's and 20's thay got them by the 1000's.I was there a couple
> ...


Dont ask for advice, then turn around and argue with the people giving it too you. And wow, congrats.. im sure your one cool dude but it has nothing to do with IDing pedes. All this sounds like is you trying to gain some sort of pride over a forum.
Anyways im sure we are more than willing to help you ID your new pede none the less. 

-CJM-


----------



## cjm1991 (May 15, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Can you put it on a ruler in a photo so we can get an idea of the real size of your polymorpha?


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 15, 2009)

Hi CJM, 
If anyone could show me a Polymorpha that is over 20 cm.I might beleave it 
could be one.But I don't think it would very hard for anyone to post a picture 
of 16 cm and that would be a less than 6-1/2".I would like to see some proof 
before i'm forced to beleave something that might not be true.So if anyone 
has Poly over 6-1/2".Please post a pictures with something in it to show 
size.Like a ruler.If you don't a ruler.You can a silver dollar or 50 cent piece. 
Anything to help compare the size to.I spent about 4 hours today reading about Heros and Polymorpha.I am trying to learn to I.D. each species. 
Because I be waiting for ever before someone to post a picture of a 20 cm  
plus Polymorpha.I would settle for a 6-1/2 incher.I not trying to be a hard 
ass.I'm starting to beleave that i'm going till it dies.Then send it to Shelly to 
have it identified 100%.Well CJM thanks for posting and have a great day. 

PS:I'm going to return to the books tomorrow.I will learn what I need to know 
to I.D it myself.

Satellite Rob


----------



## Draiman (May 15, 2009)

Rob, your posts always either confuse me or crack me up. You enjoy bragging, don't you. First it was dozens of breeder _B. smithi_ females, now it's seeing thousands of different pet inverts everyday and having seen every species of invert in the US pet trade. Let me catch my breath and say, wow.

You are clearly convinced the centipede is a _Sc. heros_. So why post this thread in the first place?


----------



## cjm1991 (May 15, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi CJM,
> If anyone could show me a Polymorpha that is over 20 cm.I might beleave it
> could be one.*But I don't think it would very hard for anyone to post a picture
> of 16 cm and that would be a less than 6-1/2".I would like to see some proof
> ...


I saw a thread a month or so ago with a poly almost 7". Their size varies from where they are collected. Some poly only get 3", some get 7" and fat as hell. 

My largest Poly deceased, im sure of old age around 5 or 6 months ago. Heres a pic from when it was around 5"(last pic I took of it), also lets see a pic of your "S. Heros" next to a ruler please. Draiman says it all, then again we all have an ignore list.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 15, 2009)

By the way if you only go by colors, imagine that poly in the pic without the black bands. Now look at your pede, have a nice day.


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 15, 2009)

Hello Draiman, 
I'm not trying to confuse or crack you up.I just don't beleave in a Polymorpha 
thats over 20 cm.Today i'm going to the importer again and i'll probably come 
come home with 4 or 5 different bugs.The importer will have 5000 + T's,pedes and 
scorps to pick from.Thats 1 of the reasons I have as many insects as I do. 
Thay make it easy.Because I have a large amount of adult B. Smithi that 
cracks you up.Your easy to amuse.I aways take the best of what thay have. 
Plus the bugs I take are aways feeding and thay don't have to be shipped.If 
thay don't eat thay don't come home with me.If today I want a large female 
T. Blondi i'll have 300+ to choose from.I don't have to take the first bug thay 
pick up and i'll have a choice of 25 females 9 to 10 inch plus.There are alot 
of members that keep track of there list and when thay see something thay 
want I pick the best of what thay have for them.I have a big advantage over the 
private collector.Not to leave out there there miscellaneous section.Thay are 
bugs that don't match there order thay get.I have 8 T's and 2 scorps that I still don't
know what thay are and may never know.The best part of it all.I known the 
owner so long.I get the bugs cheaper than than anyone else.So Draimon I 
hope I gave you something else to laugh about.It's been a pleasure 
answering your post and feel free to post again.Have a great day. 

PS:There only a handful of poeple that ever get a chance to look in the misc. 
section and the bugs there are so cheap.Because it's hard to get money 
for something.When you don't know what it is.

Satellite Rob


----------



## cacoseraph (May 15, 2009)

look bro

i am going to be blunt.  you have been told how to scientifically tell what you have.  size doesn't matter. location doesn't matter.  the diagnostic taxonomical features are all that matter. because you have some strange need for it to be a heros you refuse to actually check.  that is fine... but you wasted a lot of ppl's time and that is how you make ignore lists


nobody but newbies thinks because you possibly deal with tons of bugs that you are knowledgeable.  all the ppl who actually can get bugs down to species know how to do it, have TOLD YOU, and couldn't care less what you do with your spare time. in point of fact, some of the massive importers are notoriously bad at knowing what they have. 


you have had ppl who swim in centipede literature and swim in BREEDING HEROS tell you what they think and you just ingore them


so really, your thread should have been "only ID my centipede if you think it is heros, cuz they is what i want"

do you really think any of the ppl who spent time in this thread are going to be that inclined to help you out anymore?   i still might, only cuz i am lmao over here about the situation.... but i am only an egg compared to others


----------



## CID143ti (May 15, 2009)

Hah...Bro...that's awesome.  Anyway, has anyone thought of asking the pede?  With it being collected that far south, it might speak spanish.  Nice pede by the way.


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 15, 2009)

Hello Cacoseraph,
I not a expert on pedes and never claimed to be.I knew before I made this thread that there  
were no Heros for 200 or 300 miles from were this was found.But i'm doing my 
homework now and hopefully I will I be able to ID it myself after my research 
is compleat.Another thing i'm not.Rude,nasty and I always try to treat people 
with respect.Even if I don't agree with them.I also always try to end my post 
on a positive note.So Cacoseraph thanks for your post and have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 15, 2009)

Hi CID143ti, 
Great post.I needed something to help release the tension.I'll give your 
suggestion a try and ask her.Can't we all just get along.Thanks for the post. 
I needed a laugh.Have a great day. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## cjm1991 (May 15, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hello Cacoseraph,
> I not a expert on pedes and never claimed to be.I knew before I made this thread that there
> were no Heros for 200 or 300 miles from were this was found.But i'm doing my
> homework now and hopefully I will I be able to ID it myself after my research
> ...


I think you already found yourself on his ignore list, I may be wrong. You brag about things noone cares about, have a rude outlook on people who tried helping you, and it sounded like you were claiming to be more knowledgable than Turget and Caco.. IMO. 

ps. Last post here


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 15, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Hi
> I don't know what Polymorpha you have or seen.I have never seen them.
> 6" is about the bigest i've seen or herd of.If you have a bigger one I would
> sure like to see it.Put something next to it to compare the size with.I have about 40 pedes.But I don't have any Polymorpha.Because I don't care for
> ...


Heck yeah Id like to see it as well..............


I seen pete's post but Rob that pede would look better in my house... 

See ya Tuesday.......

Later buddy


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 16, 2009)

Hi cjm1991, 
I have nothing but respected for Turgut and he gave me to best advice. 
That was to do my own research.Rick gave the same advice and I would like 
to thank both of them.Turgut was right about something else.Just because I 
seen alot of Polymorpha's.That doesn't make me a expert on them.Turgut I 
did take your advice to heart I even tried to find some books today on 
centipedes.But all I found books about basic care of pedes and thats not 
what I was looking for.Turgut if you know any good books that you think 
would help me.Please let me know.Cacoseraph just because I don't agree 
with you.That doesn't mean I don't respect you.You being blunt today will 
not make me agree with you.I'm not saying it's a Heros.I'm saying I never 
seen a Polymorpha bigger than 6-1/2" and it was probably less.Over the 
years i've seen hundreds from many different locations and i've yet to see 
one.You posted you have some and see alot of them up to 20 cm.All I did 
was to asked to see one from you or anybody else on the board.I would 
concede and never bring it up again.But 20cm I can't beleave.I knew before 
I made the thread that there were no known Heros from that area it was 
collected.But it has about the same chance of being a heros.As it could be 
a giant mutant 20 cm plus Polymorpha.I really hope someone can produce a 
of a pede close to that size.Because that would make more sence. 
Cacoseraph I was not trying to disrespect you today when I made my post.But 
you push first and I pushed back.Well thanks again guys and have a great 
weekend. 


Hi Galapoheros, 
I just wanted to thank you for your help with my camera.I read the manual 
last night.When I woke up this morning.I had some coffee.Then tried some of 
tips that were in the manual.But I had know luck.So I took my camera to the 
store were I bought it and had them check it out.Well there was a problem 
with the auto focus sensor.When he shut off and manual focused it.It took 
beautiful pictures.Since thay had a 10 day replacement policy.Thay had to 
send it to Nikon for repair or replacement and thay will call me when thay get 
it back.It was only 4 month old.Thanks for taking the time to help me and 
have a great weekend. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Galapoheros (May 16, 2009)

Maybe you got a lemon camera.  I see how people get frustrated with posts.  Some people think they know 100%, and they do.  Some people think they know 100% and they don't.  It's human nature for most of us to want to be right and we get caught up in wanting to "be right" and almost forget what we were talking about.  For instance, I have been to w tx almost every year to hunt bugs since 1985.  But I have never seen a barred polymorpha over 3 inches on my hunts.  I have a solid orange pede that's almost 6 inches and claimed to be polymorpha by non-scientists but I don't really know that yet until or if I sent it to a professional.  Yet that one and yours "could" be a poly!".  People that don't even live in tx may say things like "..oh yeah, 6 inch polys are there", but with no evidence to back it up, NONE( I welcome any)..."  They just read or saw a pic of one from AZ...  I think it's just natural for us to be biased and we get rid of that by talking, debating and accepting proven facts.  It's hard to ignore our egos and to look at the facts but that's how we learn more.  We simply don't know what your centipede is yet, don't know how to classify it yet.  The truth as I see it is that nobody knows at this point.  We can say it's probably this or that, eventually it needs to be sent to a professional and the best I know of here in the US is Roland Shelley.


----------



## Draiman (May 16, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> I'm not saying it's a Heros.I'm saying I never
> seen a Polymorpha bigger than 6-1/2" and it was probably less.Over the
> years i've seen hundreds from many different locations and i've yet to see
> one.You posted you have some and see alot of them up to 20 cm.All I did
> ...


Why don't you take a picture of your mystery centipede with a ruler next to it, instead of telling people, who are trying to help you, to prove themselves? You were wondering why people were doubting your claims about your massive-scale breeding of B. smithi, so why now are you doubting reputable people who tell you _Sc. polymorpha_ can grow up to 7-8" in certain areas?

You are clearly already convinced your centipede is a _Sc. heros_, when fact is, the species does not occur where you found that particular animal. You are dead set against knowledgeable people - people who provide you with facts. So what's the purpose of this thread?  I believe I speak for everyone when I say this: Not only is your typing incoherent and illegible, you are also rude and boastful. Are you now still wondering why people consistently doubt your claims? The fact that they are ludicrous in the first place dpesn't help your case. Maybe if you decided to type, spell and punctuate properly, and show tact and appreciation in your posts, you would get more respect.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 16, 2009)

well, i have never seen 7-8"BL in polymorpha!  i *think* extreme extreme examples could get that big, maybe, though


BUT we have never actually reliably established if the 8" or with or without terminal legs, which is my big boggle. the OP's post have seemed to indicate that it is WITH. in that case the pede is probably only ~6"BL which is what *I* think is reasonable for a big polymorpha


and really, i don't necesarily think it is polymorpha, per se. i was merely pointing out that 1) i have a polymorpha of somewhat similar coloration and 2) polymorpha can get to 6"BL in my opinion and experience. that close to mexico it could maybe be something else.  i don't know the specifics of what it could be. i know we can test to see if it is polymorpha or heros based on Shelley's NA book and/or the original species descriptions


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 16, 2009)

Hi Galapoheros, 
I would like to say thanks again for your help with my camera.When I was 
trying to take pictures of my Hardwickei.I was taking hundreds of pictures 
and not getting a decent picture.Even the pictures I posted were not very 
good.Talk about frustrating.I almost threw my camera into the wall a hundred 
times.While I was at the camera store thay showed another close up camera 
lens.He too some pictures of some print from a magazine.The letters were 
were perfect and the size of a dime.You could even see the imperfection in 
the paper.I was amazed.So when I get my camera back.I might have to bring 
that lens home with me.Knowning what your doing helps alot to.I also picked 
up a nice 4-1/2 inch Scolopendra Hermosa.Thats one fat little pede.I can't 
beleave how wide this little pede is.I'm wondering if it's gravid or is it just well 
fed.I got some other bugs today.But that was the only pede.Thats about it. 
I had a good day.Well after my Polymorpha(?????Ha ha ha)dies.I'm not 
laughing because it died.I will send it to Shelly to know 100% what it is.It's 
the only way to know for sure.Hopefully it will live a long time.Galapoheros 
have a great weekend and thanks. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## Satellite Rob (May 16, 2009)

Hay Cacoseraph, 
Do you know the name of Shelly's book or was that the name.I do regret the exchange 
of words we had.If you read the last couple of post.you know I lost my 
camera for a couple of weeks.But when I get it back.I will post new pictures 
with a ruler next to it.I guess i'll have to buy a ruler.I do have a tape 
measure.But there always a pain in the but to use.I hope theres no hard feelings and have a great weekend. 

Satellite Rob


----------



## cjm1991 (May 16, 2009)

Take a look at the polymorpha in this thread. Maybe it will help convince you.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144272&page=2&highlight=S.+gigantea


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 1, 2010)

so... did you ever find out what it is?


i can't see the pics in this thread anymore... but i got a guy on my forum with a pede that seems quite similar to the one i remember in this thread
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about4698.html


----------



## Lucas339 (Apr 1, 2010)

saddly, Satellite Rob isn't with us anymore.  he past away a few months back.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 1, 2010)

Lucas339 said:


> saddly, Satellite Rob isn't with us anymore.  he past away a few months back.



is this true?


----------



## Lucas339 (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=169296


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 1, 2010)

ah, that is too bad.  i was hoping to solve the pede mystery


----------

